# Arizona hunters



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2017/3/9/arizona-may-ban-big-cat-hunting/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always something.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Man Oh Man!!! people in this country are going Nuts------How can all these Azz nines be so darn DUMB*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good lord when will theses nut jobs give up


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Idiots, Just plain Idiots !!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

don't worry they'll change there mind after the cats get a taste for mexican food


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Ruger

Smith and Wesson

Dillon Aero

McMillan

All have entities in AZ. Phone, email or call. Lets get them on our side.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Follow the money. Who donated to Farley's campain? That would probably explain his bill.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I highly doubt it will pass.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, but they'll plant the seed and spin untruths until they get a following. It's easiest to squash it in it's infancy.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

they'll keep trying till it does .an sooner or later it will pass because americans are the most foolish of all the worlds people.


----------

